
Ask HN: Hacker News Census - alva
Has there ever been one?<p>Would HN consider setting one up and encouraging participation? Country location, age-range, industry&#x2F;sub-industry. Obviously lots would understandably not participate due to privacy concerns, but I reckon enough users would contribute leading to some interesting information.
======
shouldbworking
I have a feeling it would be a lot less interesting than you think, perhaps
more entertaining.

